

Ask HN: Is there a modern web UI pack that I can download? - therandomguy

I was wondering if there is a modern web UI pack that I can download and implement in few hours? I'm picturing it would include images, css and html for all pieces like tabs, buttons, forms, navigation etc. I would be able to pick the pieces that I need, plug into my current site which like 1995 and be off and running in few hours.<p>There are plenty of jQuery widgets/elements, but coming from different sources it won't look consistent.<p>I'm thinking this problem would have been solved by the wonderful community out there. Any help would be appreciated.
======
091123
Twitter recently released the bootstrap package.
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

~~~
therandomguy
Thanks!

